# 5 month old german shepard ears aren't up



## Amt6121

*Hello every one *
*I have a 5 month old german shepard. His name is Brutus and I am a little concerned with his ears. They will stand up sometimes and then they will flop down. Or one will stand up and the other will stay down. I know he is still kind of young but I was wondering if I should expect them to stand up anytime soon *


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Untill Brutus completely gets through the teething stage his ears will be all over the place. In the meantime give him plenty of safe chews or toys to chew on, it helps the ears.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Is he a purebred German shepherd? Looks like a mix from that picture-if that's the case, they may never stand.


----------



## Amt6121

his mom was a solid white german sheperd and his dad was a black and tan german sheperd. and he is CKC registered so unless the breeeder pulled a fast one on us he is a pure bred


----------



## Halion

Could be a maskless shepherd. You can talk to your vet about it, maybe taping the ears or using the BreatheRight strips. The strips work wonders.


----------



## Stosh

I love the soft-eared look myself, he's a cutie! But like Karen suggested, give him knuckle bones or bully sticks, antlers, something he can chew to help with teething and strengthen the muscles. Do they come up if you make kissy noises or something to get his attention? That can help make them stronger too


----------



## Amt6121

*I have been giving him plenty of raw hides and pig knuckles he loves them. When he hears a sound they will stand and when I call or sing to him they start to stand. It may just be until he is done teething. I am a first time GSD mommy so I let all the little things get to me *


----------



## doggiedad

what kind of dog do you have, a german shepard,
a german sheperd or a German Shepherd?



Amt6121 said:


> *Hello every one *
> *I have a 5 month old*
> 
> *>>>> german shepard. <<<<*
> 
> *His name is Brutus and I am a little concerned with his ears. They will stand up sometimes and then they will flop down. Or one will stand up and the other will stay down. I know he is still kind of young but I was wondering if I should expect them to stand up anytime soon *





Amt6121 said:


> his mom was a solid white
> 
> >>>> german sheperd<<<<
> 
> and his dad was a black and tan german sheperd. and he is CKC registered so unless the breeeder pulled a fast one on us he is a pure bred


----------



## bocron

Amt6121 said:


> his mom was a solid white german sheperd and his dad was a black and tan german sheperd. and he is CKC registered so unless the breeeder pulled a fast one on us he is a pure bred


If you mean CKC as in Continental Kennel Club, then there's a good chance the breeder did just that.


----------



## NancyJ

Well, he is an absolute cutie pie. ........ Has the look of love in those eyes

I can't help because I have not had the soft ear thing but hope you get some good help.


----------



## rooandtree

i could be wrong but i think CKC dont have to be pure bred..thats AKC...my 5 month old is akc and his ears arent up yet either but his breeder and my vet told me i could tape or glue them.Im hopeing they will stand...i know how you feel  ill love him no matter what but i really want him to look like the GSD that he is


----------



## chelle

He is absolutely adorable.  Just super cute. I do love the coloring, though he doesn't appear purebred. I certainly don't know, though and am not at all knowledgable in determining that. Did you see the other pups? Just curious. I'd sure like to see more pics of this cutie. 

When I saw those ears, I couldn't help but think of my boy as a pup: (he's not pb.)










PS -- I also have this guy's brother and he has one flop ear. I personally find it absolutely adorable.  (he's in my avatar.)


----------



## Amt6121

It was an honest spelling mistake my bad. It honestly doesn't matter if he is pure bred or not anymore. I will love him no matter what. :wub:


----------



## chelle

Amt6121 said:


> It was an honest spelling mistake my bad. It honestly doesn't matter if he is pure bred or not anymore. I will love him no matter what. :wub:


And no wonder. He is an absolute little doll!!!!! :wub: I'd love to see more pics!


----------



## Shaina

TEEPEE EARS AAAAAWWWWWWWWW

It looks like theyre going through the right stages


----------



## Amt6121

here is a few more I am still uploading some on to my computer :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr

He is so stinkin cute!


----------



## Amt6121

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments  

here is his recent one that I took yesterday


----------



## Sunflowers

Very cute-- reminds me of a baby seal!


----------



## GatorDog

He is super cute!


----------



## rooandtree

wow his ears are def on their way up!!! ive been glueing mine..they are slowly getting there! he will be 20 weeks on friday..this was today when the glue came undone..the most his ears have ever stood up!! im so happy ....your pup is supper cute!!!!


----------



## NancyJ

Amt6121, I like you!

You have taken a few rude posts and defused them. Good for you! We have a few curmudgeons and, at given times, many of us can be that way! He is absolultey adorable and I am looking forward to hearing about his adventures and hoping for upright ears.


----------



## rooandtree

i think his ears will come up on their own..they are just doing the flop around thing...my pups werent even doing that! they were as flat as a lab!


----------



## Amt6121

rooandtree said:


> wow his ears are def on their way up!!! ive been glueing mine..they are slowly getting there! he will be 20 weeks on friday..this was today when the glue came undone..the most his ears have ever stood up!! im so happy ....your pup is supper cute!!!!


 
your dog is super cute !! Good luck with your dog as well


----------



## Amt6121

jocoyn said:


> Amt6121, I like you!
> 
> You have taken a few rude posts and defused them. Good for you! We have a few curmudgeons and, at given times, many of us can be that way! He is absolultey adorable and I am looking forward to hearing about his adventures and hoping for upright ears.


 
Thank you Nancy! 
I like to look at things in a positive light. Especially when it comes to my dog. Thanks for the hopes . Ears up or down he is still my love bug :wub:.


----------



## Amt6121

chelle said:


> He is absolutely adorable.  Just super cute. I do love the coloring, though he doesn't appear purebred. I certainly don't know, though and am not at all knowledgable in determining that. Did you see the other pups? Just curious. I'd sure like to see more pics of this cutie.
> 
> When I saw those ears, I couldn't help but think of my boy as a pup: (he's not pb.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS -- I also have this guy's brother and he has one flop ear. I personally find it absolutely adorable.  (he's in my avatar.)


 

Your dogs are so cute !! I did saw my dogs moms pup from another litter who was about a year old and she looked like mine but with pointy ears. I was just wondering if I am doing something wrong or if I am just being a little impatient.


----------



## Im not alice

I have a 4 month old GSD called Logan. His ears are floppy, though occasionally one or the other will stand up for a few seconds when he lifts his head from sleeping and they stand up (sort of) when we walk him. I've been going to a GSD Club and ALL the other puppies (younger and the same age) ears are straight up! I give him plenty of bones and toys to chew on to strengthen his jaw. He is big for his age but perhaps he's a "late bloomer"? 
He has come from a known breeder part of many clubs, and he owns many beautiful GSD (all ears up).
Thanks!
P.S: He had an ear infection (quickly handled) at about 10 weeks.


----------



## Reef LeDoux

Take Him to a vet and have them taped. I recently had a litter of pups (7) I helped foster after their mother died when they were only 4 days old. 3 of them the ears stood up at about 10 weeks the others Never stood up. They are 7 months now. (all went to great homes) One of the new owners took her dog to a vet around 5 months and had them taped for 10 days. They look great!! The ones that did not their ears stay down, They are all beautiful dogs and its personal preference, but to me I love the BIG radar ears  Good Luck


----------



## Nigel

He's 4 months, I wouldn't be too concerned yet. Our two females and our older male had theirs up early, but Ollie, our most recent pup, did the up down dance for some time. They stayed up solid once teething was finishing up around 5-6 months.


----------



## auerz

I'm just gonna hijack this thread for a bit; I have a 5 month old White Swiss Shepherd, and her ears haven't went up yet at all (except a few times when I wake her up, she has one ear quite erect, but it quickly falls down again).

I'm just wondering if anyone thinks I should wait a bit, or should I slowly start trying to help her ears up with taping? They have been pretty much like this since we got her at about 3 months old (well they got bigger of course, but they were always folded over like this), haven't really seemed to go up much.

She is teething now pretty heavily, I see her loosing teeth daily now. 










Cheers!


----------



## Lwilley

Your pup's ears seem a little heavy which makes them harder to stand up. I had a dog like that. I got ear forms from dog sports gear and use Torbot glue. They are super easy to put in and stay in for about 3 weeks. You can reuse the forms if needed (just peel off the old glue). Good luck!


----------



## auerz

Lwilley said:


> Your pup's ears seem a little heavy which makes them harder to stand up. I had a dog like that. I got ear forms from dog sports gear and use Torbot glue. They are super easy to put in and stay in for about 3 weeks. You can reuse the forms if needed (just peel off the old glue). Good luck!


Do you think it's getting necessary to do that? Or should I wait a bit to see if they stand up naturally?

Otherwise I live in Europe (Slovenia to be precise), so I doubt I could find ear forms anywhere. Also Torbot glue is cement from what I've googled? I was thinking about using latex glue, like the one used for fake beards and stuff. Would that be okay? I don't want to get hear ears irritated, since it will probably be hard enough to get her not to paw the forms out.


----------

